# uefi + geli + zfs: password twice?



## sHagen (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello,

I have exactly the same problem, which is also described in this thread.
However, the solution does not work for me.

Before the beastie menu, the boot loader asks for the password.
No matter what I enter there, the boot process continues.

Later, when the root system is to be mounted, the system asks me for the password for nvd0p5.

I have installed FreeBSD 11-RELEASE and used zfs+geli in the installer as well as the UEFI boot option.

The only file system related entry in /etc/rc.conf:


```
zfs_enable="YES"
```

/boot/loader.conf:

```
aesni_load="YES"
geom_eli_load="YES"
geom_eli_passphrase_prompt="YES"
geli_nvd0p5_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_nvd0p5_keyfile0_type="nvd0p5:geli_keyfile0"
geli_nvd0p5_keyfile0_name="/boot/encryption.key"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot/ROOT/default"
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zpool_cache_load="YES"
zpool_cache_type="/boot/zfs/zpool.cache"
zpool_cache_name="/boot/zfs/zpool.cache"
zfs_load="YES"
kern.vty=vt
```

I tried setting the boot flag for nvd0p5. It did not change anything.

`geli list`:

```
Geom name: nvd0p5.eli
State: ACTIVE
EncryptionAlgorithm: AES-XTS
KeyLength: 256
Crypto: hardware
Version: 7
UsedKey: 0
Flags: BOOT
KeysAllocated: 58
KeysTotal: 58
Providers:
1. Name: nvd0p5.eli
   Mediasize: 247468126208 (230G)
   Sectorsize: 4096
   Mode: r1w1e1
Consumers:
1. Name: nvd0p5
   Mediasize: 247468130304 (230G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 2097152
   Mode: r1w1e1

Geom name: nvd0p4.eli
State: ACTIVE
EncryptionAlgorithm: AES-XTS
KeyLength: 128
Crypto: hardware
Version: 7
Flags: ONETIME, W-DETACH, W-OPEN
KeysAllocated: 2
KeysTotal: 2
Providers:
1. Name: nvd0p4.eli
   Mediasize: 6442450944 (6.0G)
   Sectorsize: 4096
   Mode: r1w1e0
Consumers:
1. Name: nvd0p4
   Mediasize: 6442450944 (6.0G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 2149580800
   Mode: r1w1e1
```

`gpart show`:

```
=>       40  500118112  nvd0  GPT  (238G)
         40       1600     1  efi  (800K)
       1640       1024     2  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       2664       1432        - free -  (716K)
       4096    4194304     3  freebsd-zfs  (2.0G)
    4198400   12582912     4  freebsd-swap  (6.0G)
   16781312  483336192     5  freebsd-zfs  (230G)
  500117504        648        - free -  (324K)
```

What am I missing?

Best Regards,
Stefan


----------

